# Gummifisch-Montage für's Faulenzen im Detail



## camoas (14. Februar 2012)

Als Neuling was das Raubfisch-Angeln angeht, möchte ich gern mit der Faulenzermethode in Elbe und Rhein (vom Ufer aus) dem Zander nachstellen.
Nach vielem Lesen hier im Board habe ich 2 unterschiedliche Montagen für das Faulenzen mit Gummifisch gefunden:

- Montage mit Stahlvorfach (wenn mit Hechten zu rechnen ist)
- Montage ohne Stahlvorfach

Nun habe ich aber wenige Informationen gefunden, wie so eine Montage im Detail aussieht.
Sind die folgenden Überlegungen von mir zu den beiden Montagen korrekt? Falls nicht, was würdet ihr anders machen und warum?

*1) Montage mit Stahlvorfach:*
geflochtene Hauptschnur 0.15mm > [Knoten#1] > Wirbel > [Knoten#2] > Fluocarbon 70cm, 0.35mm > [Knoten#3] > Karabinerwirbel > 7x7 Stahlvorfach 30 cm mit Karabiner > GummiFisch

*Frage:* Welche Knoten sollte ich hier verwenden?

*2) Montage ohne Stahlvorfach:*
geflochtene Hauptschnur 0.15mm > [Knoten#1] > Wirbel > [Knoten#2] > Fluocarbon 100cm, 0.35mm > [Knoten#3] > Karabinerwirbel > GummiFisch

*Frage: *Welche Knoten sollte ich hier verwenden?


*Allgemeine Fragen:*
- Stört so ein grosser Karabiner, wo der Gummifisch eingehängt wird, nicht den scheuen Zander?
- Wo sollte die Sollbruchstelle liegen, für den Fall das es zu einem Hänger kommt, der sich nicht lösen lässt?
- Habe ich in den beiden Montagen oben noch etwas vergessen (Perlen, Überzieher für die Knoten und Wirbel zum Schutz, sonstiges?)?
- Kennt ihr eine gute Seite (oder auch Buch) wo ich detaillierte Abbildungen zu diversen Raubfisch-Montagen finde?

Viele Grüsse und vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## rotrunna (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummifisch-Montage für's Faulenzen im Detail*

Für montage 2:

Geflochtene, dann mit einem Knoten direkt ans Fluorocarbon, den Wirbel kannst du dir sparen. Z.B. Albright-Knoten oder den Uwe Böttcher Brandungsangelknoten. An der Spitze einen Kararbiner ohne Wirbel.

Ich glaube es stört den Zander mehr, wenn der Köder im Karabiner nicht spielt. Manche Leute knoten den Köder auch direkt ans Flurocarbon, dann kannst du ihn aber nicht so schnell wechseln. Ein Gummifisch rotiert nicht, deshalb benötigst du nicht zwangsläufig einen Wirbel.


----------



## hechtomat77 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummifisch-Montage für's Faulenzen im Detail*

Bei der Montage mit Stahlvorfach, lasse ich das Flurocarbon weg.
Geflochtene Hauptschnur - Wirbel - Stahlvorfach - Snap - Gummifisch. Fertig#6

Bei der Montage ohne Stahl verbinde ich das Flurocarbon auch immer direkt mit der geflochtenen Hauptschnur. Ich benutze dafür den doppelten Grinner Knoten.( Ich glaube zumindest, dass der so heisst|kopfkrat)

Hab grad nochmals gegoogelt. Hier eine Anleitung für den Knoten:
http://www.carp-o-mania.de/index.php?page=Custom&pageID=2 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Brikz83 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummifisch-Montage für's Faulenzen im Detail*

Gib mal bei YouTube Veid wilde ein, da gibts ein Video das heißt Zander in stehenden Gewässern oder so ähnlich da wird die Montage sehr gut erklärt und gezeigt. Leider kann ich das mitm Handy nicht verlinken, mache ich sonst heute Abend.


----------



## camoas (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummifisch-Montage für's Faulenzen im Detail*

Vielen Dank schon mal. Wirklich nen Klasse Forum, hier! 

@ rotrunna:
Also würde es keinen einzigen Wirbel geben? Und was passiert dann beim Drill mit der geflochtenen Schnur? Ich dachte, bei geflochtener Schnur sollte man immer einen Wirbel verwenden...?

@ hechtomat77:
Bei der Montage mit Stahlvorfach dachte ich, dass ich noch ein ausreichend langes Stück FC verwende, da bei Elbe und Rhein scharfe Kanten von Steinen die geflochtene Schnur zu stark beschädigen, wenn ich den Köder immer knapp über Grund führe.

@ brikz83:
Meintest du das Video "Goes Wild II - Stillwasserzander vom Ufer 2/2"


----------



## Brikz83 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummifisch-Montage für's Faulenzen im Detail*

Genau das war gemeint.


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummifisch-Montage für's Faulenzen im Detail*



camoas schrieb:


> Bei der Montage mit Stahlvorfach dachte ich, dass ich noch ein ausreichend langes Stück FC verwende, da bei Elbe und Rhein scharfe Kanten von Steinen die geflochtene Schnur zu stark beschädigen, wenn ich den Köder immer knapp über Grund führe.


 
Wenn, dann hat ja eher das Stahlvorfach Kontakt mit Steinen und Kanten. Ich nehme da auch nie noch zusätzliches FC.

Fluorocarbon verbinde ich auch mit einem Albright-Knoten direkt mit der geflochtenen Schnur. Bei Stahlvorfächern nehme ich einen Knotenlos-Verbinder, um sie an der geflochtenen Hauptschnur zu befestigen.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummifisch-Montage für's Faulenzen im Detail*



camoas schrieb:


> ...
> *1) Montage mit Stahlvorfach:*
> geflochtene Hauptschnur 0.15mm > [Knoten#1] Fluocarbon 150-200 cm, 0.30mm > [Knoten#3] > schlaufe> 7x7 Stahlvorfach 30 cm mit Karabiner > GummiFisch
> 
> ...


Änderungen in Rot, gilt auch für die Montage ohne Stahlvorfach.

Knoten zur Verbindung der Hauptschnur mit dem Fluorcarbon:

http://www.wrackangeln.de/uploads/pics/knot_schlag.gif

Knoten zur Verbindung von Fluorcarbon mit Stahlvorfach:

http://www.royalcoachman.net/assets/images/Trilene_Knoten.png


----------



## zanderzone (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummifisch-Montage für's Faulenzen im Detail*

Mach Dir doch nicht so viele Gedanken!!

Hauptschnur>FC ca. 70cm>Snap>Gummifisch!!

Und gut is!


----------



## rotrunna (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummifisch-Montage für's Faulenzen im Detail*



camoas schrieb:


> @ rotrunna:
> Also würde es keinen einzigen Wirbel geben? Und was passiert dann beim Drill mit der geflochtenen Schnur? Ich dachte, bei geflochtener Schnur sollte man immer einen Wirbel verwenden...?



Bei mir gibt es keinen einzigen Wirbel, sondern nur den Snap (Karabiner) am Ende des Fluorocarbons. Warum sollte beim Drill da etwas schiefgehen? So hat man einen sehr direkten Kontakt und nicht irgendwelchen "Puffer" in der Montage.


----------



## hechtomat77 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummifisch-Montage für's Faulenzen im Detail*



camoas schrieb:


> @ hechtomat77:
> Bei der Montage mit Stahlvorfach dachte ich, dass ich noch ein ausreichend langes Stück FC verwende, da bei Elbe und Rhein scharfe Kanten von Steinen die geflochtene Schnur zu stark beschädigen, wenn ich den Köder immer knapp über Grund führe.



Ne da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Da scheuert nix durch.  
Passt schon:m

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Freakasod (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch-Montage für's Faulenzen im Detail*

Muss das hier leider nochmal hoch holen.

Kann man den snap nur mit quetschhüllse am fc verbinden oder gibt es da noch andere Möglichkeiten? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch-Montage für's Faulenzen im Detail*

Wie jetzt..Quetschhülse ?

Bei FC den Snap anknoten und gut.

Ausser du nimmst extrem drahtige FC Varianten in stärkeren Durchmessern.

Aber dann kannste auch gleich dünneren Stahl nehmen.


----------



## Freakasod (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch-Montage für's Faulenzen im Detail*

Hatte bis jetzt immer nur Stahl und wollte es mal mit fc probieren. dachte man muss den snap mit einer quetschhülse befestigen. Einen tipp welchen knoten man dafür verwenden soll? 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch-Montage für's Faulenzen im Detail*

Halt die üblichen Verdächtigen..Grinner,Palomar,Clinch


----------



## ajotas (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch-Montage für's Faulenzen im Detail*

Effizient Gummi ohne Snap direkt anknoten (beim Knoten nicht so viel Schnurausschuss produzieren), dann kann man sich den Snap sparen und auch ein paar Köderwechsel relativ fix machen, ohne das Vorfach allzu schnell dabei zu stark einzukürzen.....mach ich zumindest an hängerreichen Abschnitten so. Der Snap hat ausschließlich den Vorteil, den Köder schneller wechseln zu können ohne dabei das Vorfach stetig durch neues Knoten immer weiter einkürzen zu müssen.

Hängt auch davon ab, wie oft du wechseln willst. 3-4 Köderwechsel kosten dich so vielleicht 25-40 cm Vorfachlänge.....im trüben Elbwasser eh meist eher latte. Ich wechsle selten den Köder häufiger als 3 mal. Daher spar ich mir den Snap.


----------



## Ruti Island (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifisch-Montage für's Faulenzen im Detail*

Für Durchmesser so bis 0,50mm den hier: http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/gary.htm

Für Vorfächer um die 1,0mm den hier: http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/fat.htm


----------

